# Baroni



## JDenz (Feb 11, 2003)

It's a shame that Zuffa doesn't have a weekly TV. Why? Because Matt Lindland and Phil Baroni are cutting promos and interviews that would make the WWE salivate! 

The two have gone back and forth with unbelievable insults and promises that are not only intriguing, but are making this match more interesting each day. 

Recently, Baroni came under criticism from Brazilians and the fans of Brazilian fighters. 

For the longest time, Baroni has done EVERYTHING to attempt to get Bustamante to fight him. It has gone unanswered and it reached Baroni's boiling point. 

Baroni, who many believe has a great shot at beating Bustamante, recently spoke publicly about the situation to answer some questions. 

'I want to make one thing clear I am not a racist. I don't hate Brazilians. I just have a problem with one, Murilo Bustamante, for not facing me.' 

'I got pissed off talking about him and I said some things that did not come out the way I meant. I understand Ricardo Pires being pissed off with that interview but as far as him kicking me out, I have been training at John Lewis' school for the last month and a half because I didn't like the way things were going at Ricardo's gym.' 

'He was always off in Brazil and wasn't there to train me. We had a deal and I fulfilled my part of it and now we're done. I think it was a low blow for Ricardo to come out publicly like this. I didn't go public when I fired him as my trainer for him not living up to his part of the deal.' 

'What I was trying to get across in the interview was since Bustamante isn't American he doesn't care if he fights in America. I'm American and it means a lot for me to fight in the UFC. I was not being insulting saying that Brazil is a third world country.' 

'So once again to make it clear, I don't hate all Brazilians, just Murillo Bustamante for denying me my shot at the title and if he wants to do something about it he can meet me in the Octagon.' 

Phil Baroni


----------



## ace (Feb 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JDenz _
> *It's a shame that Zuffa doesn't have a weekly TV. Why? Because Matt Lindland and Phil Baroni are cutting promos and interviews that would make the WWE salivate!
> 
> The two have gone back and forth with unbelievable insults and promises that are not only intriguing, but are making this match more interesting each day.
> ...




This would Be a realy good Fight,Baroni is the next big thing
.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.


----------



## JDenz (Feb 18, 2003)

Baroni is already the next thing since UFC is not gonna sign. Busta.


----------

